# Suche See in Holland ,mit gutem Besatz



## Backfischrcs (21. Dezember 2016)

Moin , 
Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem See bzw Paylake in Holland .
Er sollte einen guten Bestand an stören aufweisen :m ähnlich wie Zwillbrock |supergri   Und Nacht angeln sollte auch erlaubt sein .

Ich möchte meine Freundin mal an das angeln heran führen , doch     
das geht ja in Deutschland ohne Angelschein leider nicht .

Mir geht es in erster Linie das wir was vernünfiges ans Band bekommen .

Ich bitte euch jetzt keine Debatte anzufangen über Paylakes etc |krach:  
(Ich weiche nun mal gerne im Winter auf stör aus , denn die Fressen im Winter noch recht Normal .)
Danke


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Suche See in Holland ,mit gutem Besatz*

Hi, ohne jemals da gewesen zu sein, Boardie Bieberpelz hatte hierüber mal positiv berichtet:
http://www.wild.nl

Grüße JK


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Suche See in Holland ,mit gutem Besatz*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ohne jemals da gewesen zu sein, Boardie Bieberpelz hatte hierüber mal positiv berichtet:
> http://www.wild.nl
> 
> Grüße JK


Nachtangeln geht dort meines Wissens nach nicht.
Aber wenn du Störe fangen willst, dort wirst du diese fangen. Die müssen aber zurückgesetzt werden.

Fänge im zweistelligen Bereich sind kein Problem.
Außerdem kannst du auch Streifenbarsch, Wels und andere Fische an dem Teich fangen. (Forellen und c.o. gehen auch in anderen Teichen, die dürfen dort dann mitgenommen werden)


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Suche See in Holland ,mit gutem Besatz*

Ahh, sorry das "Nachtangeln" ist mir durchgerutscht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Backfischrcs (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Suche See in Holland ,mit gutem Besatz*

Catch and Release ist natürlich Pflicht  

Die Anlage hört sich sehr gut an,  doch leider nicht über Nacht beangelbar. 
Echt komisch das es in Holland nicht viel in der Richtung gibt.


----------



## jkc (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Suche See in Holland ,mit gutem Besatz*

Naja, die haben auch richtige Gewässer wo man ordentliche Fische in akzeptabler Frequenz fangen kann, da kann ich schon nachvollziehen wenn man Puffs meidet.

Grüße JK


----------

